# Tito Ortiz resigns with the UFC?



## Clark Kent (Apr 1, 2009)

03-31-2009 11:00 PM:If you felt a chillthis morning as you woke up today, what you felt was hell freezing overas it is rumored the UFC has signed a last minute deal to Keep theHuntington Beach Bad Boy Tito Ortiz back in the UFC fold. In a surprisetwist in the ongoing Tito...

More...
MMA Ring Report
The hardest hitting news from the hardest hitting sport.


----------



## crushing (Apr 1, 2009)

So it's resigns as in signs again and not as in resignation.

I suppose if it was a resignation then it would read resigns from, rather than resigns with.  My engrish sometime no so good.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 2, 2009)

I took this as a April Fools joke.
I know this cannot be happening AGAIN!


----------



## LordOfWu (Apr 3, 2009)

Guys, read to the bottom of the article...April Fools joke!  Seriously, Jenna as a ring girl as part of the deal?!?  C'mon!


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 3, 2009)

LordOfWu said:


> Guys, read to the bottom of the article...April Fools joke! *Seriously, Jenna as a ring girl as part of the deal?!? C'mon*!


 
She is a porn star....it wouldn't be a stretch at all.


----------

